# How do I best replicate this site?



## chappychapperton (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to make my site look and function almost exactly like this site www.t-post.se . Could anybody please help me in how I can make a site like this, have a cart that works the same? Any help is greatly appreciated as I have researched for 3 days and am getting more confused by the day. Cheers!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

w3schools is a great resource for learning how to build a site.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

It is mostly a Java script site from looking at the source code.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

chappychapperton said:


> Hello,
> I would like to make my site look and function almost exactly like this site www.t-post.se . Could anybody please help me in how I can make a site like this, have a cart that works the same? Any help is greatly appreciated as I have researched for 3 days and am getting more confused by the day. Cheers!


 
I couldnt find a cart on that site. But if you have dreamweaver, which is an Adobe program for making websites, you could paste the source code of this site into dreamweaver. Then change all the tags to your tags. Then change all the names of the jpg`s to your file names. Then you upload the html code and all your picture files to your website host providers server and you would need to create each of the form pages, upload them and redirect all the links on the page to your forms , pages etc...your done. To make any changes easier you should create a css style sheet. 

If you have no idea what I am talking about , pay some body.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Its just a white page with a big click on photo and a drop down menue. With any type of YSWYG, website builder you could do this site easily. The dropdown menu is functional but not so obvious of what is actually going on. The idea is kind of clever in that its sort of a blog but really isnt. Its more like fruit of the month club. You need to go to the gallery to really understand whats going on. I think you could make a site easily with that tyoe funtionality but it could be so much better. My two cents.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you go to sign up you will find the cart.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,

Just a note to let everyone know some posts were moved out of this thread. The question at hand is how to create a website like this? Please only reply if you have helpful information that can aid the OP in reaching his goal of creating a website similar to the example one. 

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me, or send a post into Forum Feedback. 
Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## chappychapperton (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help everybody, it is greatly appreciated. The more I look at the site the more I can see how unfunctional it is. I still want to go with the big background pic but rather than a drop box I am going to have some simple buttons down the left side. I appreciate all the help. Thanks again.


----------



## Pasquale (Apr 22, 2009)

use mozilla firefox and use the firebug add-on. then you can use all the html and link stylesheets


----------

